# Looking for Breeder recommendations NY/NJ/PA/CT



## MichaelD

Hi everyone,

I'm a noob to your forum, but there's so mcuh great information that you've got me hooked already. My wife and I live in the NYC area in NJ, and we're looking to get a Havanese puppy. We're very very excited, but we're also a little concerned. We came very close to moving forward with a breeder who (after learning from all the great info here) is definitely NOT the kind of person we would want to get a puppy from. 

Because of this, I want to make sure we only get our puppy from a breeder who is reputable and honest. I'm willing to drive a radius3.5 hour or so) from NYC, so as far north as CT, and south into PA. Can anyone point me in the right direction with some breeders you've had positive experiences with?

Thanks in advance and I look forward to becoming an active member of this great community

Michael


----------



## juliav

Hi Michael and welcome to the forum. :wave:
I am from Northern California, so cant' help with a breeders in your area, but I we have quite a few member from the NY/NJ area who can help. Meanwhile, here's a link to a previous thread about the New York Breeders that I found that might be helpful.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6961&highlight=breeders+York

Have you checked the Havanese Club of America's website, it's a great resource.

http://havanese.org/

Good luck with your search


----------



## Havtahava

Welcome Mr. Noob (that title will be short-lived here, I'm sure).

Have you checked out the HCA's web site? www.havanese.org If you can't find anyone local there, I'd recommend you head straight over to DeVita Havanese and drop Claudia a note. She's been a big help in the past. http://www.devitahavanese.com/


----------



## pjewel

I don't know if they have any puppies now, but there's WyndwardHavanese.com in New Jersey.


----------



## boo2352

There's the Delaware Valley Havanese Club, too. It has members from these states.

http://dvhc.homestead.com/


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady is from Woodland Havanese. Diane's website is www.woodlandhavanese.com. She is a member of Delaware Valley Havanese Club and she does all of the health testing, shows her dogs, etc. She is in the Philadelphia suburbs. She has a few litters of puppies right now.


----------



## gelbergirl

Candy via DVHC


----------



## fifi

*NJ Breeders*

The best way to start on your search for a breeder is to look at the local breed clubs, I agree with checking out the Delaware Valley Havanese Club. I would also go to a local dog show from infodog.com and see dogs yourself and actually meet the breeders. The breeders will also be able to refer you to others with litters, if they don't have puppies themselves.

Take your time picking a dog and a breeder. Make sure the parents of your dog is health tested (CERF, patellas, hips, heart, etc). You will have your dog for years and years. I would also get references from other hav owners.

I must say I have two healthy happy dogs from a breeder whom I did a lot of research on, and I feel like I really did my research and now that my dogs are older and healthy, my research has paid off. I wake up to my little havs every morning and I am the luckiest lady in the world.


----------



## Havtahava

Good advice, fifi. I'd like to add that none of those things is "good enough" on its own (meaning - just because they belong to a local breed club or show their dogs - neither of those is enough on its own), but it's the start to find the perfect match.

Get referrals from several people (more than one pet owner or more than one other breeder) and then start the relationship for yourself. Not all personalities mesh.


----------



## Kathy Berrena

*Great Breeder*

Are you looking for a Havanese for a pet or are you interested in showing? I know a CT show breeder who is expecting two litters mid month, they will only be offering puppies with a spay/neuter agreement. They do all the health testing and both parents are on the OFA site with great results. They have beautiful dogs and these are special breedings.


----------

